# Chocolate Cake



## wsd (Apr 15, 2004)

thebighat gave me a recipe for a yellow cake using fluid flex that I live by. Does anyone have a chocolate cake recipe using fluid flex as well?


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

This high ratio stuff is a killer. Have not found anything but if I do will post it. Maybe someone else has a recipe?

Best Regards Cakerookie...


----------



## micromaster (Mar 29, 2009)

Sir -
Replace 10% of the sugar with same amount of cocoa powder. Should give you a good deep chocolate cake.


----------



## jfield (Sep 4, 2008)

I would counter to replace 10% of the _flour _w/ cocoa powder.


----------



## micromaster (Mar 29, 2009)

Oops - my mistake. You are correct - 10% of flour. Thanks for the good catch.:look:


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

What is fluid flex,,,, qahtan


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Take a look at Chef Rubber*::*Ingredients*::*Additives*::*A-F*::*Fluid Flex Liquid Shortening 5 gal


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

Sounds awfull.
I only ever use butter in ALL my baking. Taste better with butter. )) qahtan


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I only use butter in most of my cakes - occasionally margarine - but not often!


----------

